# Will 42 Hyd Tiller Fit GX335



## Ubelongoutside (Sep 26, 2020)

While looking for bigger tractors I came across a 42 Hyd Tiller for a good price. 

Thinking of picking it up to go on my GX335.

I'm pretty sure it will fit it, based off looking at the mechanics, but trying to find out for sure via JD website seems impossible.


----------

